# What movies will you watch again and again? (and why?)



## austenfiend (Nov 17, 2009)

Name some movies, that if you're flipping channels on the tv and a specific movie comes on, even if you've seen it a gabillion times, you'll watch it again.  Or the movies that you own that make you thankful that DVDs are long-lasting.

Our family watches Independence Day every July 4th.  We watch Galaxy Quest every New Year's eve (I don't even remember how that tradition got started!)

Movies that we watch again and again -
Witness for the Prosecution
Hunt for Red October
The Harry Potter movies
The Bourne movies
I, Robot
Forbidden Planet
Mrs. Miniver
National Treasure (especially the first one)
The Whole Nine Yards (LOVE Matthew Perry's physical comedy)

One that I love that I hardly ever see anywhere - The Enchanted Cottage with Robert Young and Dorothy McGuire.

Then there's the "girlie" stuff that my husband and kid leave the room when I start watching -
Pride and Prejudice - most versions!
Enchanted April
You've Got Mail
Clueless
North and South (BBC)
Jane Eyre
Last Holiday
Lost in Austen
Mansfield Park (Billie Piper)
Sleepless in Seattle
Sweet Home Alabama
While You Were Sleeping
plus multiple random Bollywood movies


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

It's a Wonderful Life
Apollo 13
Dirty Dancing
any Fred Astaire movie
Gladiator
To Kill a Mockingbird
Grumpy Old Men
Groundhog Day
Die Hard


and some already on your list
Galaxy Quest
Sleepless in Seattle

I know there are others but I can't think of them right now.

Betsy


----------



## tdmsu (Feb 5, 2010)

We watch O, Brother, Where Art Thou almost every time it comes on TV... great story, great soundtrack (and I am not a country music fan)... Clooney is great.
Pretty much any Coen Brothers movie
The Lord of the Rings trilogy is a proven time eater, too.

We try to catch certain movies at their best (IMO) parts:
Wedding Singer - Jon Lovitz steals the movie "he's losing his mind... and I'm reaping all the benefits!"
A League of Their Own - "there's no crying in baseball!"


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

My all-time favorite is actually the first one on your list,  Witness for the Prosecution.

Then there's Sleuth, the original version with Michael Caine.    A key feature of both of these is the constant 180-degree turns, which is odd because in real life I dislike surprises and sudden changes.

And also:
All That Jazz
Bodas de Sangre
My Fair Lady
The Third Man
Die Feuerzangenbowle
the Star Wars movies
the LOTR movies, though so far I've only seen them once


----------



## mamiller (Apr 28, 2009)

Jaws.  When Roy Scheider filled that giant iced-tea glass full of wine---he wasn't acting    Great stuff!


----------



## Dana (Dec 4, 2009)

Steel Magnolias
Top Gun
Forrest Gump
Napoleon Dynamite
Chevy Chase's Vacation Movies
Ghost
The Notebook
Saturday Night Fever
A Christmas Story
The Grinch Who Stole Christmas (the OLD one)

forgot to add the why......  I love movies that make me laugh or make me cry...  not so much for tons of suspense or being horrified.......


----------



## Margaret (Jan 1, 2010)

The Caine Mutiny
That's Entertainment
Seven Brides for Seven Brothers
To Kill a Mockingbird
Wait until Dark (Alan Arkin was so evil in that one)
Disney's Alladin
Gone with the Wind
Better off Dead
Meet Me in Saint Louis
and many seasonal ones that we watch every year at the appropriate time

I forgot the "why" as well.  I love musicals and movies with a good story.


----------



## Andra (Nov 19, 2008)

The Princess Bride - nice fluffy movie
Labyrinth - love the goblins
Big Trouble in Little China - Kurt Russell and Kim Cattrall
The Nightmare Before Christmas
Real Genius - love Val Kilmer
Better off Dead - great soundtrack and so many quotable lines - TWO DOLLARS!
The Real McCoy - more Val Kilmer (as a totally inept cat burglar)
Music and Lyrics - love the music
Top Secret - more Val Kilmer - perfect when I need a stupid movie fix
LOTR - I think the world that the movie created matches the pictures in my head from the books
Pirates of the Caribbean - not crazy about Johnny Depp, but he IS Jack Sparrow
I also like the old Doris Day movies and the old Christmas specials that were stop-motion like The Year Without a Santa Claus and Santa Claus is Coming to Town
And I'll watch most of the Disney animated movies - my favorite is Sleeping Beauth because Maleficient is excellent


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Why do I watch some movies again and again?  Generally great acting and/or great storytelling by the director.  Or in the case of Fred Astaire, great dancing.

Or because I could watch Hugh Jackman for two hours without blinking.  

Betsy


----------



## KindleChickie (Oct 24, 2009)

Gone with the Wind....embarrassing but true.

All the Airplane! movies....RIP Capt. Oveur

State of Grace....love Sean and Robin Penn in this one.

Stigmata.....love, love, love this movie.  Own it on DVD and watch it regularly.


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked (Oct 28, 2008)

I don't know why these movies are the ones I will stop and watch if I happen upon them, I don't seem to get tired of them.

Movies:
The Third Man
Forbidden Planet
Gambit
The Ninth Gate
Local Hero
The Maltese Falcon (the Bogart one)
The Thin Man series
The Bourne movies
The Flight of the Phoenix (The James Stewart one)
The Dr. Phibes movies
The first dozen or so Charlie Chan movies
The earlier Sherlock Holmes movies


Mike


----------



## loca (Jan 3, 2010)

HP movies(just fans of the books), Rush hour movies(always good for a few laughs).


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

I'm currently obsessed with the SYFY television version of Alice.


----------



## B-Kay 1325 (Dec 29, 2008)

Gone with the Wind (not embarrassed at all)
White Christmas
Holiday Inn (really any Fred Astire movie)
Singing in the Rain (love musicals)
Seven Brides for Seven Brothers (did I mention I love musicals?)
Drum Line (huge marching band fan)
Disney Movies
Mama Mia (loads of fun)
Sleepless in Seattle (love Meg Ryan)
You've got Mail (read above)
HP Movies (for all the obvious reasons)
The Wizard of Oz (I'm surprised there hasn't been more mentioning of this one)

I didn't realise there would be so many and I'm sure there are others that don't come to mind right now.


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

Zulu (Doesn't make many people's favorite lists, but I love it)
LotR (Great story, well executed)
Airplane (Silly fun that works every time)
Fantasia 2000 (Great music mostly enhanced by the animation)
The Great Escape (Great story, great ensemble cast)
Young Frankenstein (How can anyone not love this one?)
Brazil (When I'm in the mood for some amazing inventiveness)
Field of Dreams (When I'm up to getting emotional and a bit homesick for the Midwest)
Dorkness Rising (OK, this is probably only for a niche audience)

PS: My current annual holiday DVD is "Hogfather" -- not necessarily a great movie, but just right for me for the season


----------



## Richard in W.Orange (Nov 24, 2009)

Rebecca (Hitchcock Version) Because last night I dreamt I went to Manderly Again
Gone with the Wind  --- because frankly, my dear, I don't give a damn
White Christmas -- I mean, what do you do with a General, when he stops being a general
Holiday Inn  -- because your days should be merry and bright
Singing in the Rain because Moses supposes his toeses are roses (but supposes erroneously)
HP Movies (duh)
The Wizard of Oz because there is no place like home
42nd Street (Ruby keeler) because he was giving her a chance to star in the biggest musical broadway'd seen in 20 years and she said "Allentown"
Mr. Holland's Opus because gene, if you have it your way, this generation of children will have nothing to write about!


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

B-Kay 1325 said:


> ...
> Drum Line (huge marching band fan)
> ...


Have you seen "Blast!"?  (Not a "movie", but a great show.)


----------



## B-Kay 1325 (Dec 29, 2008)

NogDog, yes I have seen Blast, twice, and I did buy the video tape (but my VCR quit working and I can no longer watch it).  I wish that more of the Drum Corps would do shows like this.  I agree it was a great show.


----------



## Neo (Mar 30, 2009)

Edward Scissorhands
Crouching Tiger Hidden Dragon
Le Fabuleux Destin d'Amelie Poulain
Never Been Kissed
LoTR
All of the James Bond in general, but those with Sean Connery in particular (he IS James Bond!)
the Star War movies


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

B-Kay 1325 said:


> NogDog, yes I have seen Blast, twice, and I did buy the video tape (but my VCR quit working and I can no longer watch it). I wish that more of the Drum Corps would do shows like this. I agree it was a great show.


I had the pleasure of seeing it live on Broadway (second row center!), and now I break out the DVD at least a couple times each year.


----------



## B-Kay 1325 (Dec 29, 2008)

Richard in W. Orange, I love your list, I wish I were that creative to have thought to put those lines in.


----------



## tessa (Nov 1, 2008)

Any John Wayne/Maureen O'Hara movie especially "The Quiet Man" this time of year.
West Side Story
Grease


----------



## B-Kay 1325 (Dec 29, 2008)

NogDog said:


> I had the pleasure of seeing it live on Broadway (second row center!), and now I break out the DVD at least a couple times each year.


Ok you inspired me to check online to see if I could still buy the DVD and YES I can. I will be ordering this after pay day!!


----------



## Geoffrey (Jun 20, 2009)

Part of the premise is movies playing if I'm flipping through the TV ... I try not to watch movies on TV as I don't have any premium channels and I HATE the chopped up/cleaned up versions on local and regular cable channels.   That said, I have an extensive movie collection with movies I watch constantly ...  some of the ones I watch regularly are:



Anything by Tim Burton
Anything by John Waters
Anything with Christina Ricci in it
Die Mommy Die
Billy Elliot
Hairspray (both versions)
Anna and the King
All About Eve
the Star Trek movies
the X-Men movies
the LOTR movies
Go
Across the Universe
Elizabeth
Elizabeth: The Golden Age
The Incredibles
Monsters, Inc.
Young Frankenstein
Logan's Run
Steel Magnolias
Beaches
American History X


... and the list goes on ....


----------



## planet_janet (Feb 23, 2010)

Pulp Fiction
Mrs. Doubtfire
Steel Magnolias
Any of the TLOTR movies
Any of the Underworld movies
The Shining
Anchorman
Tommy Boy
The 40 yr old Virgin
Zoolander
Airplane
The Wild One
On the Waterfront
The King and I


----------



## Addie (Jun 10, 2009)

ET
Gone with the Wind
The Sound of Music
Several Disney movies including: Beauty and the Beast, Cinderella, The Little Mermaid, Bambi Oh, childhood memories
Waitress
The Princess Bride
Napoleon Dynamite
While You Were Sleeping
Sweet Home Alabama
A Very Long Engagement
Star Trek movies
Zoolander


----------



## Sandpiper (Oct 28, 2008)

The few DVDs that I've watched most:

The Insider
Ruby In Paradise
Hope Floats
Enchanted April

I have the DVD of Sand Pebbles and probably watched it once.  I saw the movie 17 times in the theater back when.  That's definitely my record.


----------



## 4Katie (Jun 27, 2009)

Four Weddings and a Funeral
Notting Hill
Hope Floats
America's Sweethearts
Kate and Leopold
Harry Potter


----------



## Alle Meine Entchen (Dec 6, 2009)

HP movies
The Princess Bride
Mamma Mia
Center Stage
The Flower Drum Song
A Knight's Tale
Moulin Rouge
Drop Dead Gorgeous
Ever After
The Little Mermaid
Second Hand Lions
Spaceballs
So I married An Axe Murderer ("My name is John Johnson, but everyone here calls me Vicky")
Bride and Prejudice
The Legion
Pride and Prejudice 1995 BBC version (mmm, Colin Firth)
A Cinderella Tale
Syndey White
Rush Hour (all 3)
Grease 2
Lady Hawk
The Wedding Singer
Dave
The Mummy Series 
Ghostbusters

I think that's a pretty good list of the movies I watch over and over, but def. not all of them.


----------



## Lionspaw (Jan 4, 2010)

Ghost--love the clay scene 

Dirty Dancing--love Patrick S.

Mrs. Doubtfire--Robin Williams is just incredible, and some scenes are so funny (like in the restaurant)

Mostly I don't watch movies more than once, though.


----------



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

Us as a Family:
Back to the Future 1,2,3 (My kids know it verbatim) Every time you watch you pick up another coincidental tidbit
Smokey and the Bandit 1,2,3 (2 & 3 were a bust...but 1 was smoking!!) Jackie Gleason was a hoot!!
Shawshank Redemption: BRILLIANT I love Morgan Freeman movies.
Grumpy Old Men, Grumpier Why?...Comic Genius

Hubby: Jaws (over and over and over again)...why...I have no freaking clue

Me: My Fair Lady...Why...just for that scene: Dover, move your bloomin' arse!! Though, I *HATED* Rex as the leading man. I love Audrey Hepburn Some of her movies are now lame and very dated but her style...timeless. She could make a potato sack look great.

Return to Me (If you haven't watched this movie; do.)
Notebook


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

Time Bandits
Monty Python and the Holy Grail
The Flim Flam Man (on the rare occasions I get a chance to see it)
Murder by Death
The Big Red One
Metropolis (the recent "restored" version, the older and cheaper versions tend to be missing footage and aren't as good)
North by Northwest
Lifeboat
Big Jake
El Dorado (The Duke rules!)
The Day the Earth Stood Still (1950s version, the remake is two stars out of five)
Flight of the Phoenix (the original version again)


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

This thread is reminding me of so many that I haven't seen in ages and really liked!!

And then those in turn remind me of others...  it's like looking up words and getting sidetracked reading the dictionary.


----------



## Debra Purdy Kong (Apr 1, 2009)

Love this thread. For me,

Any of The Thin Man movies
Sleepless in Seattle, Romancing the Stone, While You Were Sleeping
Lord of the Rings trilogy
Harry Potter movies
Dante's Peak (I have a thing for natural disaster movies, I don't know why)
Blades of Glory, Miss Congeniality (love comedies too)
A Christmas Story (who couldn't love this movie?)
The Departed
Pride and Prejudice
Just about any Agatha Christie mystery


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

I will not remember all of them, but here's a quick list:

Harry Potter films
A Christmas Carol - 1951 version with Alistair Sim - during the season
The 39 Steps
Shawshank Redemption
Pride and Prejudice - 1995 mini-series Jennifer Ehle/Colin Firth - the best
Pride and Prejudice - 2005 Keira Knightly/Matthew MacFadyen
Rear Window - 1954 - Hitchcock
Corpse Bride
The Nightmare Before Christmas


----------



## Margaret (Jan 1, 2010)

It is fun to read everyone's lists.  That best part is reading them and realizing how many titles I forgot to add to my own - West Side Story, Singing in the Rain, The Wizard of Oz, Billy Elliott - the list just goes on and on.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

any teen movie from the eighties, especially Ferris Bueller and Adventures in Babysitting
just about any musical
any John Candy movie, but especially Splash
Animal House, The Blues Brothers
Strictly Ballroom
Brokeback Mountain
Dirty Dancing
A Knight's Tale (for Heath Ledger)
Kate and Leopold, Australia (for Hugh Jackman)

L


----------



## ladyknight33 (Feb 2, 2009)

The Color Purple
Stepmom
Parenthood
The Princess Bride
Steel Magnolias
The Notebook


----------



## austenfiend (Nov 17, 2009)

sjc - I totally agree with you on Return to Me.  A "chick flick" that my husband actually likes!


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

What a can of worms to open.  I love good movies.
Hmmm.  In NO particular order:
Zulu - I agree with NogDog - I have the DVD. this is a good movie.  Young Michael Caine and Stanley Baker and Nigel Green.
To Kill a Mockingbird - Atticus Finch is one of my favorite characters.
A time to Kill - a similar story to Mockingbird.
Ghost - Whoopie, Patrick and Demi together were seredipitous. And I am a sucker for love beyond death stories.
Crossroads - Ry Cooder just plays a beautiful guitar.
West Side Story - one of the best musicals.
Sleepless in Seattle - yeah I am a romantic.
An Affair to Remember - If you like Sleepless then you have to like this with Deborah Kerr.
Sommersby - Gere and Jody Foster - if you haven't seen it - do.
City of Angels - Meg Ryan and Nick Cage - You will notice a pattern in the romantic movies in this list and repeat of meg.
Robin Hood and Men in Tights - I like to laugh.
The Princess Bride - one of the best.
Stagecoach is my favorite John Wayne and I like most of his.
Robin and Marion - c'mon Sean Connery and Audrey Hepburn - I mean that alone is worth watching more than once.
A Knight's Tale - I actually love the "We will rock them" throughout this movie. Heath was great.
The Patriot - Because both Mel and Heath were good in it and this was almost-true history.
The Seven Samurai - a japanese movie that is a classic.
The Magnificent Seven - made from the Seven Samurai and always a good story - great cast.
Silverado - I like westerns and again a terrific cast - young Kevin Kostner, Kevin Klein, scott glenn, danny glover, john cleese, jeff goldblum, linda hunt.
The Candidate with Robert Redford.
The Natural with Robert Redford.
Butch Cassidy and the Sundance Kid - yeah Robert Redford and Paul Newman.
The Sting - same two.
Out of Africa - Robert again and the incomparable Meryl Streep.

wow that is a lot - huh.


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

geoffthomas said:


> ...
> City of Angels - Meg Ryan and Nick Cage - You will notice a pattern in the romantic movies in this list and repeat of meg.
> ...


I can't say that's one I'll watch over and over, but I have watched it maybe 3 or 4 times, which is surprising as I usually don't go for romances. But I enjoy watching both Meg Ryan and Nicholas Cage, the supporting cast is very good, and the whole is quite well done. This is one of the few films that most would probably categorize as a "chick flick" that this rooster would gladly watch voluntarily.


----------



## ayuryogini (Jan 3, 2010)

Every Christmas I watch:

It's A Wonderful Life, and
Love Actually
(I love feel good movies)

And I frequently watch Junebug, mainly because Amy Adams does an amazing performance, but also because it's a really great movie.
(The best line: "God loves you just the way you are, but He loves you too much to let you stay that way.)


----------



## KindleChickie (Oct 24, 2009)

Adding...

The Lover

Eves Bayou


----------



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

> sjc - I totally agree with you on Return to Me. A "chick flick" that my husband actually likes!


That's because it is a chick flick, but with a cool guy vibe. The old men make the movie (so cute). Belushi is hysterical. David Duchovny's character is so likable...and the star of the movie who absolutely captures your heart: The dog. Such a good movie...a little bit of everything.


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

geoffthomas said:


> Zulu - I agree with NogDog - I have the DVD. this is a good movie. Young Michael Caine and Stanley Baker and Nigel Green.


My goodness, I will never be able to forgive myself for leaving Zulu off of my list!


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

Finding Nemo (because it's on my computer)
Stairway to Heaven (aka A Matter of Life and Death).  Best representation of Heaven I've ever seen.


----------



## VictoriaP (Mar 1, 2009)

I'm so not a movie person, it's a running joke with everyone who knows me.  "Have you seen...." "No.  I don't know why you keep asking me that when you know the answer!" "Because it's funny!"

Having said that:

Labyrinth -- one of only three movies that I WILL drop everything to watch.  On TV, DVD, computer, and iPhone.
Men in Black -- Although I rarely watch the DVD, I'll stop channel surfing if I find it on.
A Fish Called Wanda -- (need to add a line to the other thread from this!)  Have this one pretty much memorized.


The rest, in no particular order:

Goldeneye -- I've seen the rest of the Bond movies for the most part, but after seeing them once, they bore the heck out of me.  This one I've seen quite a few times, including a rare visit to theater.
Pirates of the Caribbean -- only the first one, which was amazing.  Another theater visit.
Wild Wild West -- I have no bloody idea why I like this movie, but I'll almost always watch it if available.
Ferris Bueller's Day Off &
Real Genius -- the only 80's teen movies I really care about.
Who Framed Roger Rabbit? -- sentimental reasons; one of the first dates with my husband clear back when the movie was in the theaters.  (Mind you, I barely remember that day!  He's the sentimental one.  LOL)
Four Weddings and a Funeral -- although it was best on the first viewing.  Now I probably catch it once a year or so.

I think the list of movies I will actively avoid is probably a LOT longer!


----------



## HappyGuy (Nov 3, 2008)

The Fifth Element - cool story, good acting, enough humor to keep it interesting.
Return to Me - what can I say - I'm in touch with my feminine side.  
Phantom of the Opera - incredible music.
Star Trek: First Contact - are there any more Borg movies out there?
Star Wars - self evident, probably the best "western" ever made!
Maltese Falcon
The Sixth Sense
Both of the Grumpier Old Men movies - filled with great acting, great actors and FUNNY.
2001: A Space Odyssey - for when I'm in a weird mood.
Dave - just a good clean, nice movie.
Australia - don't give a rat's crap about Mr. Jackman, but love Nicole!
Far and Away - Don't give a rat's crap about Mr. Cruise but love Nicole!
Enemy of the State - Good thriller, even when you know what's going to happen.
The Bourne Trilogy - See Enemy of the State.

The Holiday - good story for the holidays.
Contact - because if there aren't, it's an awful waste of space.
Court Jester - Classic comedy at it's best.
Entrapment - Sean Connery and Catherine Zeta. 'nuf said.
French Kiss - nice movie for a rainy afternoon
Under The Tuscan Sun - See French Kiss
Transylvania 6-5000 - Zany funny.
Oh, and a recent find ...  August Rush - good story, good score.


----------



## Aravis60 (Feb 18, 2009)

Oooh...fun!
The Princess Bride (my all-time favorite)
Any Alfred Hitchcock movie
Any Kevin Smith movie 
Any movie with giant mutant animals terrifying a town
The Sound of Music
Labyrinth
The Santa Clause 
Goonies
Mama Mia


----------



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

FearNot:
I love you for liking Return to Me.  The movie has a bit of everything; see my post a couple above this one.  Aren't the Grampa and his buddies a riot?...and Jim Belushi with the swearing and the kids...lol.  Such a good movie.  GLAD you fessed up!


----------



## Rye (Nov 18, 2008)

Star Wars
Lord of the Rings
Black Hawk Down
El Dorado (John Wayne)
Rio Bravo
Pale Rider
any Charlie Chan movie
Open Range
Cary Grant movies


----------



## Debra Purdy Kong (Apr 1, 2009)

I'm enjoying all these lists because you've reminded me of movies I forgot to add: A Knight's Tale, An Affair to Remember, Pirates of the Carribean, are just a few of them. If I ever come down with a really bad cold or something, now I know I'll have enough to entertain me.

Debra


----------



## Geemont (Nov 18, 2008)

I'm not a movie person.  Last year I saw maybe 10 movies DVD\Theater combined.  (They all were muh to dull)  But movies I would watch again...

Monty Python and the Holy Grail 
The Life of Brian
The Seven Samurai
The Wild Bunch
The Good, the Bad, and the Ugly (maybe)


----------



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

You know how they say you can't wear out a disc...
Mrs. Doubtfire
Had to get a replacement; it was played so many times.  That was one fantastic movie...over and over again.


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

Geemont said:


> I'm not a movie person. Last year I saw maybe 10 movies DVD\Theater combined.


LOL! I can't think of a year in the last 20 when I watched that many in one year.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Susan in VA said:


> LOL! I can't think of a year in the last 20 when I watched that many in one year.


I was thinking the same thing. . .but go back more like 50 years. . . .  I do remember one really big year where we went to see 3. Have never rented a DVD. Have occasionally gotten roped into watching a movie I've already seen with friends who buy a DVD of every move they see in the theaters. . . .

I did watch Swiss Family Robinson yesterday. . .the 1960 Disney version. . .it was on TMC or some such and there was nothing else on at the time . . . . . I'd forgotten "Danno" from Hawaii 5-0" started out as Fritz.


----------



## JMelzer (Mar 21, 2010)

Braveheart

Oh, and Rain Man. Defin...definitely...Rain Man.


----------



## Geemont (Nov 18, 2008)

Susan in VA said:


> LOL! I can't think of a year in the last 20 when I watched that many in one year.


And I thought under 10 per year would be about as low as anybody in the modern world. Maybe I should be living with you instead, but unfortunately, for me, my wife's mother believes that whenever family is gathered for special occasions, or even just visiting for the afternoon, they should all watch a movie together. She'll say to us, in sad little old lady mode, "Stay and watch a movie with me." If it had been entirely up to me, I probably wouldn't have seen any at all.


----------



## Meredith Sinclair (May 21, 2009)

geoffthomas said:


> What a can of worms to open. I love good movies.
> Hmmm. In NO particular order:
> Zulu - I agree with NogDog - I have the DVD. this is a good movie. Young Michael Caine and Stanley Baker and Nigel Green.
> To Kill a Mockingbird - Atticus Finch is one of my favorite characters.
> ...


WOW! Mr. Thomas... who'da thunk that we would have a LOT of the same movies on our lists!
Out of Africa
An Affair to Remember
To Kill a Mockingbird
Butch Cassidy and the Sundance Kid
The Sting
The Patriot
Knight's Tale
City of Angels
Sleepless in Seattle
West Side Story
A Time to Kill
also..

City of Angels
French Kiss
Back to the Future 1 &3
Twister
The Holiday
The Bucket List
The Ultimate Gift
Rainman
Con-Air
Die Hard
The Fugitive
Roadhouse
Ghost
Doc Hollywood
City Slickers 1 &2
Mine are all based on the actors and actresses I believe. I mean, yes the story HAS to be good, but I usually get hooked on an actors style and follow them.


----------



## Brenda Carroll (May 21, 2009)

I have a few movies that I just get a hankering to see from time to time and can't get them out of my mind until I see them again.  They are rather strange in content, but here goes:

The Thin Man Series
The Sherlock Holmes Movies (with Basil Rathbone)
Bram Stoker's Dracula
Arthur (with Clive Owen)
The Kingdom of Heaven (with Orlando Bloom)
LOTR Trilogy
Godzilla (with Matthew Broderick)
The Jurassic Part Movies (all three)
Jaws I
The Maltese Falcon (Humphrey)
Casablanca (also Humphrey Bogart)
Raiders of the Lost Ark I and III, but not II or IV
Excalibur 
Star Wars (the first three only - generation gap)
Weekend at Bernie's (both of them)
To Kill a Mockingbird
Ladyhawke (wish they would update the music!)
Too many more to list.


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

Meredith Sinclair said:


> WOW! Mr. Thomas... who'da thunk that we would have a LOT of the same movies on our lists!


Ms. Merry I am not surprised at all.
There are many of us here with class and good taste, so it is inevitable that we would like similar things.



Seriously I think that there is a "like-mindedness" in people who read enough to purchase a Kindle.
Just sayin.....


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

Brendan Carroll said:


> I have a few movies that I just get a hankering to see from time to time and can't get them out of my mind until I see them again. They are rather strange in content, but here goes:
> 
> The Thin Man Series
> The Sherlock Holmes Movies (with Basil Rathbone)
> ...


You included two movies that I forgot about - and I like them enough to mention that I forgot them.

Arthur (yeah the Clive Owen and Keira Knightley version) Love this movie- it gets a great "feel" going and some historians think this is more accurate than the normal Arthur, Merlin, Swordinthestone story.
LadyHawke - Hey Michelle Pfeiffer (young and beautiful), Matthew Broderick as the reluctant "sidekick", Rutger Hauer. Beautiful filming.

Two terrific movies that I own and re-watch (yes).

Just sayin......


----------



## angelad (Jun 19, 2009)

Donnie Darko is always good for a rerun!


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

I could watch The Thin Man series everyday.  
I have them on my DVR and I've watched them at least a dozen times in the last few months.

Andy Hardy movies also.
deb


----------



## Meredith Sinclair (May 21, 2009)

geoffthomas said:


> You included two movies that I forgot about - and I like them enough to mention that I forgot them.
> 
> Arthur (yeah the Clive Owen and Keira Knightley version) Love this movie- it gets a great "feel" going and some historians think this is more accurate than the normal Arthur, Merlin, Swordinthestone story.
> LadyHawke - Hey Michelle Pfeiffer (young and beautiful), Matthew Broderick as the reluctant "sidekick", Rutger Hauer. Beautiful filming.
> ...


OMG! Mr. Thomas... TWO MORE that shoulda been on my list!!! Brendan actually recommended them to me a few years back. 


geoffthomas said:


> Ms. Merry I am not surprised at all.
> There are many of us here with class and good taste, so it is inevitable that we would like similar things.
> 
> 
> ...


Yes Sir! You are so right.


----------



## 4Katie (Jun 27, 2009)

Office Space!


----------



## hsuthard (Jan 6, 2010)

I should watch more movies, there are a lot of good ones here I haven't seen. Here's my list of ones I have to watch if I happen upon them:

This is Spinal Tap -- absolutely love this. Michael McKean and Christopher Guest, just doesn't get any better (it goes to 11). 
Harry Potter movies
Star Wars Movies

Disney movies with lots of music - I love to sing along, so it doesn't matter how many times I've seen it if it's an opportunity to sing.

We rented a vacation home over the holidays and the tv there got a premium channel. The movie they featured that month was The Blues Brothers and we must have gotten stuck watching it at least six times that week.


----------

